# Allan Holdsworth owns your soul...



## distressed_romeo (Feb 20, 2008)

^^^^Tokyo Dream

The opening chords of this piece are a blast to play...


----------



## Allen Garrow (Feb 20, 2008)

Holdsworth is a fuk'n alien! I'm listening to his Secrets album. What a freak. Check out Jimmy Bruno sometime,,,he's a freak 7 string jazz player from hell!

~A


----------



## Trespass (Feb 20, 2008)

His hands are so big... The guitar looks like a toy in his hands.


----------



## Maniacal (Feb 20, 2008)

If I was bent I'd probably spend my days stalking Holdsworth and trying to convince him that he should marry me.


----------



## Durero (Feb 20, 2008)

Holdsworth


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Feb 21, 2008)

He makes me feel like such an ass! Look what that bastard does with one pickup and 22 frets! (at least for this era Holdsworth)

I've got ERG's a-plenty. I refuse to buy a guitar without 24 frets anymore. My KxK is supposed to have 27 frets....I'm such an asshole. I cant come up with shit 0.00001% as cool / complex as what this guy pulls out his brain on the fly with those chord changes and time signatures.


----------



## Leec (Feb 21, 2008)

Holdsworth....what a player. My favourite album is 16 Men of Tain. Everything about that album is perfect.


----------



## Andrew (Feb 21, 2008)

godlyyy
how does he get that tone!


----------



## halsinden (Feb 21, 2008)

<cheap cider fuelled metal n00b kid>"this guy's completely ripped of meshuggah, man"</ignorant brat>

i deserve a medal for having actually heard that said, first hand, and not lapsing into "prepare thyself for cement" mode.

H


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 21, 2008)

halsinden said:


> <cheap cider fuelled metal n00b kid>"this guy's completely ripped of meshuggah, man"</ignorant brat>
> 
> i deserve a medal for having actually heard that said, first hand, and not lapsing into "prepare thyself for cement" mode.
> 
> H



This gives me an idea for another thread...

Direct thine eyes to 'General Music'...


----------



## Apophis (Feb 21, 2008)

I love his playing and his music. Period.


----------



## Tymon (Feb 21, 2008)

He's my god.


----------



## Luan (Feb 22, 2008)

oh my god


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## TaronKeim (Feb 23, 2008)

Why is it that everyone who holds their pick like Benson can play so damn smooth and fast!

Holdsworth is a genius. Anyone heard his Gong material? Cracked, but brilliant.

_TJK*


----------



## biggness (Feb 25, 2008)

Trespass said:


> His hands are so big... The guitar looks like a toy in his hands.



I was thinking the same thing. Especially at 0:45.


----------



## Durero (Feb 25, 2008)

^  one of the other teachers where I work had a chance to meet him and shake hands with him - he says Allan's hands are absolutely huge.


----------



## chaz1527 (Mar 7, 2008)

the master


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Mar 8, 2008)

Wait, that's a 25.5" scale?

I thought Paul Gilbert and Buckethead had big hands. 



> <cheap cider fuelled metal n00b kid>"this guy's completely ripped of meshuggah, man"</ignorant brat>



Well, I'm kind of hitting myself for saying this, but that isn't TOO bad. At least he's hearing the Holdsworth influence in Freddy T's playing.  He's way off on the chronology though.


----------



## Luan (Mar 8, 2008)

ok, so now playing outside or whatever is an invention of allan.


----------



## Shannon (Mar 8, 2008)

chaz1527 said:


> the master


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Mar 8, 2008)

You can play outside without sounding like Holdsworth.

Fredrik Thordendal sounds like Holdsworth.


----------



## Durero (Mar 8, 2008)

Jongpil Yun said:


> You can play outside without sounding like Holdsworth.
> 
> Fredrik Thordendal sounds like Holdsworth.





Read the thank-you notes on Destroy Erase Improve - the whole band is very heavily influenced by Holdsworth & his band.


----------

